# DTivo not responding



## ReRaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I'm stuck with a problem that showed up on one of my Dtivos (Philips DSR 704, 250 gig hard drive, zipperd), turned it on today and it constantly changes from one menu to another. I have taken all the remotes out the room including the tivo one and taken all the batteries out of them, I've also turned off all cordless phones in the house and pulled the batteries and the problem still persist. Also I've covered the ir and done a hard reboot with no results. The tivo remote will work I can change to live tv and change menus but its as if I had ten other people behind me pressing buttons too.
Any ideas?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Pull the front panel and see if something is stuck there?

(weird!)


----------



## ReRaven (Aug 23, 2007)

I checked to see if something was stuck and nothing. I've been reading and all I found were problems with remotes and the ir, since I have three dsr704s I just replaced the faceplate with the ir from one of my other tivos but it did not resolve the problem so at least I know it's not the ir. I did notice it has a battery would unpluging the tivo and talking out the battery do anything? like on pcs to reset the system.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't think it would hurt, but I doubt it will solve the problem. But then again...


----------



## ReRaven (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm at the end of things to try, I have a spare drive that I used to restore the backup and no go. Used the original drive same, was told to try moving it in another room and even pulled the battery and let it sit there for a while and the same result nothing. Perhaps I need to start to look for one on ebay or see were this one can be repaired.


----------



## ReRaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Well to update, sent it in to get it repaired got it back today no go "Defective Main Processor".


----------

